# Logitech G5 mouse



## Kovoet (Sep 22, 2010)

What a pain doing mice especially if you have big hands.











half way there with the mouse but I tell you it is kak doing plastic


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

i like that white look, though a tad apple wannabee


----------



## assaulter_99 (Sep 23, 2010)

Subbed, interesting for a mod. What color do you plan to spray it? White seems good but worrisome if you ain't clean!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 23, 2010)

clean....fap fap fap fap.....im totally clean...fap fap fap fap.......


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 23, 2010)

LOL I am doing my HAF "X" case the same colour and have started that, as it's going to be the same colours as my favourite rugby club Natal Sharks. Just waiting for some stuff to be sent and then I will climb into my case modding properly. Done most of the sleeving. So I thought I would do the mouse as well and then going to do my G15 keyboard.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 23, 2010)

Finished but still to put something on but you should know the South Africa post office you post something now it should arrive in about 2 months time if you lucky and here in the UK they complain if it takes longer than a day. Hopefully it should arrive soon and then I can finish the damn case and the damn mouse.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 23, 2010)

Now that you've done the mouse, you should do the keyboard to match.

By the way, are you waiting for one of these?


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 23, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Now that you've done the mouse, you should do the keyboard to match.
> 
> By the way, are you waiting for one of these?



I wish bud I truly do lol. Yep I am going to do the keyboard but going to be bit slower with that as I hate to see what's under this.


----------

